# Toshiba Satellite Intermittent Freeze



## dfa_geko (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi All!
I just got a new Toshiba Laptop (A75-S206). I’ve been getting intermittent freezing on my machine lately. The entire computer locks up and ctrl-alt-delete doesn’t do anything. The mouse is stuck and the only thing that I can do is to power off the machine and restart it. There’s really no determining factor as to when the freeze occurs. Sometimes when I’m not doing anything and sometimes when I’m working on a memory intensive application. I don’t have any idea what’s causing it. I’ve tried to write down the applications running during the time of my computer freezing. It doesn’t seem to be any specific program that is causing the problem. 

Here are my specs:

Model: A75-S206
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 (518) 2.8GHz
Ram: 768 MB (Original RAM + Samsung 256 MB PC2700)
OS: Windows XP Pro SP2 (Upgraded)
Video: ATI Radeon 9000 64MB Shared
Wireless: Atheros 802.11G
Antivirus: (NAV) Norton Autoprotect

Applications I generally use (of course, not all together concurrently): Macromedia Dreamweaver MX, Visual Studio .NET 2003, Photoshop 7, MSIE, Mozilla Firefox, SQL Server 2000, MS IIS 5.1

I don’t believe it is any of these applications as the “freezing” happens when I have various programs open.

I’m not sure if it has something to do with the power configuration. I don’t think so as sometimes it just locks up even when I’m working and using the computer. Usually, this happens when I’m using Dreamweaver MX or Photoshop. But it locks up too even when I’m not using those programs.

My suspicion is that it maybe overheating. My computer doesn’t get as hot as like I can’t put my hands on it. I’m not 100% sure about this and I haven’t found any evidence yet to support that will 100% support that conclusion.

I have thought maybe it is possible that it is my wireless, but I’m not sure. It is turned on all the time as I do have a wireless network at home. I also bring my laptop to work. 

If you’ve read this far, thanks! I’m hoping one might have some ideas as to what I should look into or what someone may think the problem is. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
DFA Geko


----------



## HeidelbergBarbi (Sep 9, 2004)

Did Your Toshiba do this freeze before you installed the Samsung RAM? I was always told that one should upgrade using only Kingston memory (was this a marketing ploy?) 
I have been to the Toshiba support group at http://forums.compuserve.com/vlforums/default.asp?SRV=Toshiba&loc=us Where they all seemed to concur on this.
They have always been extremely helpful with solving Toshiba specific Laptop problems.

I hope this gives you some guidance.


----------



## KiddTech (Jul 18, 2002)

I've been looking into this laptop. From what I've heard, a similar model that had the same type of wireless NIC in it was having problems with the drivers. Sadly, I haven't seen anyone said how they fixxed it. I would try updateing the driver.


----------



## noelhef (Sep 24, 2004)

*Did you ever solve this issue?*

I seem to be having the same exact problem- On my way to pick it up "fixed" by best buy but I am not optimistic. They said they haven't gotten it to freeze since they reseeded the memory...

I feel like I have exhausted all options!


----------



## caozhi (Oct 4, 2004)

*Same problem here*

I have exactly the same problem, too. I haven't expanded my memory. I bought this PC from Outpost.com, does this have anything to do with the fact I bought it refurbished? Maybe some minor bug in the CPU?


----------



## brownjay95 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Same crash problem with Toshiba Satellite A75-S206*

Did a web search for "Toshiba A75 problem" and I found this thread. I bought my computer at Best Buy on August 8, 2004. I am a heavy user of MS Word and Access. The machine has frozen in both of those applications about 25 times. The freezing doesn't occur when I first start working. It takes a few hours. At least once, I worked the whole day without a crash. Then, once it starts, it happens frequently so the computer becomes useless for doing work. It only freezes when I am working at the keyboard and mouse. When it freezes, the only way out is to turn off the computer. Just leaving the computer on overnight or surfing the web, it has not locked up in those situations. The computer crashed one time when I was doing a help search in the XP interface, i.e., I was not in either Word or Access. 

I am now up to my 5th case number from Toshiba. I couldn't return it to Best Buy because the two weeks was up before I figured out that this was a hardware problem. I think it was the first technician I talked with who said incorrectly there was a 30 day limit for returning it to Best Buy. I followed all the advice from the technicians including using the CD to revert to the factory software installation. I tried running the computer without the battery in place. I tried all the different mouse ports. I sent the computer to Toshiba Notebook Depot in Louisville twice. The first time, the computer got a new system board, the next time a new hard drive. When I sent it the second time, I wrote on the packing slip, "System crashes frequently after heavy use--overheating problem suspected." On the repair summary that came back with the unfixed computer, the technician noted under "Symptoms" only, "Bad HDD." Under "Repair actions," the checkbox for "CoolingFan" was left blank.

Customer service is supposed to call me tomorrow. I will let you know what happens with my case


----------



## brownjay95 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Follow-up on Toshiba Satellite problem*

Customer relations did not call, so I called and talked with a customer relations case manager. The only resolution offered after I explained the history of the problem was: send it back to the Notebook Depot for the 3rd time. She would not allow me to talk with her supervisor. So, back it goes. As soon as I know more, I'll let you know.


----------



## ArthurPhilipDen (Oct 17, 2004)

I bought an A75 S226 and I'm having the same problem. The bigger problem is that now I'm in college in the UK and can't exactly take it back to the Best Buy where I bought it 4500 miles away. Grrr...I'd really love to have a solution to this, because I'm losing work every hour or so....the quickest turnaround was a freeze after only three minutes of operation.


Does everyone have service pack 2?


----------



## brownjay95 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Follow-up on Toshiba Satellite problem*

I had the same problem before and after installing service pack 2.


----------



## yung-tsung.kang (Oct 26, 2004)

*Join the club with self reboot*

I like to join this Intermittent Freeze club with my Satellite M35X S149 model (bought from Best Buy 3 days ago). I did noticed that the fan started before it freezes. It happened at least 5 times in the past 3 days. Lately, it also reboot by itself without any pre-crashing symptons and post-crashing messages. I think it is either a hardware or driver problem.

Any suggesstion from Toshiba? If not, I would like to return it to Best Buy and asking for full refund because of "bad" machine (not 15% re-stockng fee). I have used Toshiba Tecra 8100 and Protege 3500 and they all seems to be very nice.


----------



## jackfinecomb (Oct 31, 2004)

*Wireless locks my toshiba*

I have found that it is my wireless that locks the comp. I have a Satellite 5100 and if I use my wirelss, it locks without warning. If I plug into the router, it never crashes. 

I have a Atheros wirelss. 

Another internesting thing is if the comp locks and I turn the wirelss switch on the side on my laptop off, the screen turns a bunch of funky and strange colours and it reboots. 

This is one of several problems I am having and the last time I buy Toshiba.


----------



## yung-tsung.kang (Oct 26, 2004)

*Locked up update*

Exchanged my defected unit a few days ago and re-configured everything. Everything is fine this time. No lock up or crashes so far. Hope everything will be fine in the future. The only complaint I have is no built-in Microphone for this cheap but nice laptop.


----------



## rcolestock (Nov 6, 2004)

*Same Problem - Mr. Freeze*

I have a Toshiba A75-S206 and also experience locking and rebooting problems. I have Windows 2000 on it and have the wireless disabled. I'm not using any external devices. I didn't add memory or anything else to it - it has what Best Buy put in it. I notice the problem regardless of the app I'm using (sometimes freezes when I'm doing nothing at all). Had the laptop for a couple/few months now - way past return date. The more I use it - the more it hoses on me. I love the screen, processing power, etc., but can't live with this problem - I lose way too much productive time (not to mention documents and such that I don't save before the crash).


----------



## rubbadubbdub (Nov 9, 2004)

I also have an A75-S206. Installed win2k on it and all the toshiba driver updates
(TBIOS, ir driver, powermanagement utility, ati display driver, modem driver)

I was having the hang problem also. Since then I have removed the TBIOS driver, ir driver, powermanagement utility and modem driver. Have not seen the problem since then. It's only been a couple of days, but I used to get the hang at least once a day.

I'll post if another hang occurs.


----------



## rubbadubbdub (Nov 9, 2004)

*One more thing...*

Forgot to mention in my previous post,

I also disabled HyperThreading in the BIOS. In addition to removing the drivers.

Still haven't experienced a hang after this.

-- Anant


----------



## ChuckB0612 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Toshiba Recall on RAM*

I work in the IT dept of our company and one of my consultants advised me that she got a letter from Toshiba about her laptop needing to be sent in for RAM replacement because of a recall. Not sure if your Satellite model is part of this recall. Take a look...

http://www.toshibadirect.com/content/pc/b2c/CEP.html

Hope this helps...


----------



## dandaniel (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi. I just joined the forum and have a Toshiba A75-S2762. I have the same problem. I bought the computer in July 04 and did not have the freezing problem until I installed XP SP2 and Office 2003 SP. Here's what I've been able to figure out: 
1. The problem is not heat related - it happens whether you've been using the computer a long time or short time.
2. I don't think it's related to any 1 program because it has done it with no programs open and with 1 or more programs open.
3. It's not related to the Atheros wireless because it has happened with the card switch turned on and turned off.
4. For some reason, I think it might be the Alps touchpad and XP SP2 related. I have 2 touchpad icons in my task bar - don't know why. I have checked the Toshiba web site and aparently I have the latest touchpad driver. 

Is there anyone out there who has an external keyboard hooked up and has had the problem?

This problem is getting ridiculous. I can not depend on the computer at all. I did call Toshiba and they told me that I should go back to the factory installation and see what happens!

Any help/advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dandaniel (Jan 19, 2005)

I just called Toshiba support (1505 EST 19 Jan 2005). We played "20 questions" and then I told them I had been on the internet and I know the freezing is a major problem with these units. Then they told me I had 2 options: 1) Take it to a UPS Store and UPS will send it Toshiba - I have to pay $16.95. 2) Take it to an authorized Toshiba Repair Center - there aren't any near me. 

I asked if I get a loaner and they said no. I asked about keeping my hard drive and they said no. You have to send the complete computer - no accesories. So, I am responsible for shipping and I have to back up my data. 

The way I see it they have me by the you know what. I guess I'll bite the bullet and send it back. Anyone have a better idea? Thanks


----------



## MrWhistler (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm in the a75-s226 club too. Mine has had a bunch of little minor bugs, the biggest being my graphics driver corrupting. that was an easy fix, i just got some different ones off the web. But this hanging thing is driving me nuts. I think i've traced it to the dvd drive. Temp-wise it's fine when it hangs (tho that's another gripe i have about it...it does get quite hot) and whatever lights were on, like HDD access or whatever stay on, but it hangs completely and requires a power off reboot. It happens every 20 minutes or so when there's a DVD playing or even a DVD-R accessing. It used to be a lot worse than it is now, it used to crash while just typing or w/e, but now it's almost solely DVD related. Back when it crashed more, it would hang when loading windows sometimes...bad bad thing. Other than this major problem that i guess isn't just mine, my only real gripe is the volume output from the jack, but that's minor. Oh yes, it hangs whethere the wireless is on or off, doesn't matter. And my hardware is stock.


----------



## Kory (Jan 31, 2005)

*toshiba satellite a65 s126*

We traveled with our laptop across the US for 6 weeks. I used the PC some during the day with a GPS receiver and at night in hotels that had wireless connections and had no problems at all. 

After we got back home, the PC crashed and I had to reinstall from the system recovery disk. We've had nothing but problems with it since then. 

I read somewhere that you should use the default windows driver for the wireless card instead of the Atheros driver. Has anyone heard this?

My laptop is not listed on any of the recall lists.


----------



## atmanning (Feb 1, 2005)

*Toshiba Satellite A70-S259*

We have 13 purchased through CDWG (2 months old) and three have had the freezies. Mine is one of them and I have only had it happen at home. I suspected heat-related, since the last few times I had set it on a padded surface.

Now I am beginning to suspect static electricity, partly because of the advice given by Toshiba tech support - pull battery, ac, hold down power button for a minute, power without battery, then re-attach battery.

It has never happened at school where I have a metal desk. My colleague is about to throw his out the window. He has a wooden desk with plenty of ventilation beneath the system, and connected to speakers and parallel printer, besides the hardwired network.

My school dean also has had it lock up. On one occasion, it would not power back up! I haven't heard what she did to make it finally come back on...

Toshiba doesn't officially support XP Pro - only XP home. I had thought xp pro was more stable!?

Where is the best place to make some noise about this to get Toshiba to do something?


----------



## Kory (Jan 31, 2005)

*Contact Toshiba*

The only email address I could find for them was '[email protected]'. If you find a better one, please let me know. They need to know they have a lot of unhappy customers. Maybe if they know they have so many, they'll be forced to recognize they have a major problem and do something about it.


----------



## weberdlee (Feb 1, 2005)

*Toshiba Fix*

Glad to find this forum. Hopefully, this may help. I set up some apps on a friend's new A75-206. One week past the 30 day return, the freezing began (theis past Sat.) Spoke to Toshiiba Customer Service yesterday, who says the problem was recognized and a fix available as of January 14, 2005. This involves the replacement of the top cover. We had to take the laptop to a service center Toshiba directed me to. The replacements are on backorder. Even with the thing freezing, my friend opted to place her order and keep the laptop (there was a STACK of them there) They are to call when the new parts come in. The tech at this center says they are not refurbished as the part "is plastic". Your data must be backed up. It will probably be another 6 weeks before this center (I'm in NYC) has the parts. There is no charge if you are still under warranty. Otherwise, I don't know.

I haven't read the entire thread, so I hope this is new info that helps you all!
Donna


----------



## ignitionnight (Feb 2, 2005)

Toshiba Sattelite A75-S206.
I get the same exact problem where the computer locks up for no reason. I just lost it a while ago. It had locked up 3 times in the span of 10 minutes, the straw that broke the camels back was when it locked up while I restarted it after it locked up. I am tired of this, and all I want is a working computer. If you have sent your computer in to get fixed does it permanently rectify the problem, or does it happen again when you start using it again?


----------



## weberdlee (Feb 1, 2005)

That's the question. Toshiba claims that replacing the top cover assembly will rectify the problem. Whether or not it does, or if the fix sticks, I don't know either. What I do know is that there are LOADS of discouraged, disappointed, disgruntled and ANGRY people out there having the same problem. Plus, it covers a range of Toshiba models. So far, the owner of the computer I was working on has called Toshiba several times, went back to Circuit City. The people at CC told her that there was no recall or anything, because they would know about it, plus the models are still out waiting to be sold to someone. Now she's called the Better Business Bureau, "7 on Your Side" and "Shame on You" (both NYC media-based, primetime consumer advocates) in hopes that someone can do something. Anyone know a good attorney?


----------



## ignitionnight (Feb 2, 2005)

*I figured out the problem!!!!!!!!!!!*

Static electricity is the culprit! I did an extensive amount of research on this, which means I googled it a couple times, and I found a messageboard had the same problems we have http://notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=39467 . I read the first couple pages and everybody seems to have random instances that the freezing up occurs, but one thing remains the same, it happens all the time. After a couple pages a guy named madmaxter posted and explained that it is a problem with electricity; you can read his post here, or you can read up to the fourth page of the messageboard I gave a couple lines up.

Apparantly a couple of them have tried getting help from tech support, but they give them the common BS response of "we have no knowlege of that problem." I am *very serious* of going into a class action lawsuit against Toshiba if they continue to avoid the problem. If anybody is knowlegable on how to go about doing that then please contact me at [email protected]. I am sick of being ignored.


----------



## ignitionnight (Feb 2, 2005)

I found a good solution is to put masking tape over the speakers. I did that, and haven't had a single freeze up in almost a whole day.

I guess they finally decided to fix the problem, but you still have to fight with them. Call up Toshiba, and bug them until they give you answers. They released bulletin that says their may be a problem with static electricity. The Service Bulletin Document ID 98081599 should be referenced when contacting Toshiba. If you can get them to fix your computer they will replace the silver palm rest that surrounds the speakers, and solve the issue that doesn't allow the static to automatically ground itself.

I am going to have to wait to get this replaced, because I am a student and can't be without it for a week; so if anybody has some success/issues with getting the problem fixed then let me know.


----------



## NyVision (Feb 2, 2005)

*Toshiba Says It Has A Cure*

My Toshiba A75-S206 had the same problem of locking up. It first started when I moved the unit while it was powered up. Then started locking up at intermitent intervals. No particular programs running... it just locked. I had to remove the battery, in the morning to get the beast running. 

Drove to a Toshiba Service center and dropped it off. After reading about the "Cover Problem" on this site, I called the center to relay the problem. Amazingly before I could tell them about it, they notified me that there was a problem with the cover on this model and it appeared that the cover was not being grounded properly which would lock up the unit. Two days later they called me and stated that Toshiba had delivered the new covers to their location. They also remarked that they had a "bunch" of these units awaiting repair for the same problem. Hopefully they get the installation down before attempting it on my baby! My unit is now being worked on. 

I'll let you know how it worked out. I would suggest to all to spend the $16 dollars or so to have it repaired. It beats having constant lockups.


----------



## Timewizard (Feb 11, 2005)

*Toshiba A70 Lockup, resets , black screens*

I have had my a70 for less than a month. It started freezing and locking up. I phone Toshiba and they game me the run around.. They won't admit there was a problem. They agreed to take it in. I took the laptop in the the service centre. I was talking to one tech about the laptop and another tech came over and asked if I had an a70. He had heard about the problem and stated they knew since December. They said they would replace the cover. I am still waiting too. I hoped this fixes the problem...

Thank-you to all the people who did the research it helped when I phoned Toshiba to get the problem fixed..

I'll let you know how it works out...


----------



## Timewizard (Feb 11, 2005)

*A70 Problem with Static Solved*

I took my a70 into a service dealership. on Wed. Feb. 9 and I just picked up on Feb. 11. It took 2 days to fix.. I have had no problem with static at all. The tech stated it was a completed different cover. They order the cover in and it took one day to arrive. They had alread seen on other machine that day. One custormer took it to Future Shop and they said it would take 3 weeks. The new cover has many different things under it, new shielding, and anti static tape. I can't believe the difference. I very please with Microage computers. They were friendly , responsive and quick on solving the problem.

:grin:


----------



## wspatton (Mar 9, 2005)

*Toshiba Support Page now Lists This Issue*

*Here is the Link:*

Toshiba Support Bulletin 
*
Here is the Text:*

Support Bulletins
Satellite A70/A75 and M30X/M35X may lock up or reboot when touched

Document ID: 98081609
Posted Date: 02/11/05
Last Updated: 03/04/05
Operating System: N/A
Category Hardware, Lockup
Distribution Public
Applicable Models: Satellite A75-S206, A75-S2061, A75-S226, A75-S276, A75-S2761, A75-S2762, A70-S256, A70-S2561, A70-S249, A70-S2491, A70-S259, A70-S2591, A75-S209, A75-S2091, A75-S229, A75-S2291, A75-S2292, A70-S2492ST, M35X-S149, M35X-S1491, M35X-S109, M35X-S309, M35X-S3091, M35X-S329, M35X-S3291, M35X-S349, M35X-S3491, M30X-S1592ST, M30X-S1593ST, M35X-S1492, A75-S211, A75-S2111, A75-S231, A75-S2311, A75-S2293, M35X-S111, M35X-S161, M35X-S1611, M35X-S311

Information	


On some Satellite A70/A75 and M30X/M35X models, the computer may lock up (hang) or restart, immediately after the computer is touched.

If you experience these symptoms, please have your system tested by the Toshiba Notebook Depot, or a Toshiba Authorized Service Provider (ASP). There will be no charge for the testing or for any repairs.

For further information about how to arrange for shipment to and service at the Toshiba Notebook Depot or a Toshiba ASP in your area please call 1-800-457-7777. To locate a Toshiba ASP in your area, please visit our Global ASP Locator service at http://pcrepair.toshiba.com.


----------



## NyVision (Feb 2, 2005)

*NyVision*

Like many I have had a problem with intermittent freezing. Brought my computer to the local Toshiba Service Center in Long Island, New York. They diagnosed the problem and returned the computer to me while waiting for the new cover to be delivered.
They completed the task in 2 days. Once the computer was returned, it held up fine. N0 PROBLEMS TO REPORT. The people at the center were curtious and effecient. The computer works great! I would suggest anyone with this computer to take advantage of Toshiba's efforts to rectify this problem at no cost. If you have to spend $16 for shipping, do it.


----------



## endurapack (Mar 19, 2005)

*Intermittent Freezing*

About 2 weeks ago, I started having a very similar problem. Regardless of the program I was in, and in a very random fashion, my laptop (an HP Pavillion dv1150) locks up. Sometimes 3-4 times a day, sometimes 10 times a day. ctl-alt-del would not work, mouse freezes up, system locks up, and requires a hard restart. FRUSTRATING, ISN'T IT!

Spent hours on the phone with Microsoft...did a number of tests and, I'm convinced, it is not a software issue.

Spent hours on the phone with HP, which, by the way, has great and personal technical support. They seem to believe it may be a motherboard issue, and suggested I send my new laptop back to them...a bid pain in the neck, since I use a laptop for all of my work.

I'm not convinced that this is a motherboard issue -- and have held onto my laptop for a few more days to do some personal testing...

I am now convinced that this is a static electricity issue. This problem occurs in my office where, I believe, there is a lot of static electricity coming from the plastic floor protector below my chair. I have moved the laptop into a different office, and have not frozen up once. It doesn't freeze at home either. 

Try moving the laptop to another location and see if you continue to have these problems. If the problem stops, you can be reasonably sure that the reason is static electricity. As for a solution, I believe it is a housing flaw, and not sure if the laptop manufacturers will offer you a reasonable solution.


----------



## daenof (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello all,

Being a technician that works on these laptops.. I will give you the following info, hopefully this will help.

The A75/M35X is a great laptop, once you work out all the glitches..Here are the following problems with that laptop.


1. The DC-IN jack in the back of the laptop can and probably will break, the new motherboards from Toshiba now have a fix, they basically epoxy'd the DC-IN jack for support, to prevent cracking.

2. The machine will probably overheat over time, due to the way the "blower" CPU fan's which are in used in laptops have a tendency to suck up dust in the air, and then collect and form a "carpet" around the heatsink, decreasing airflow.. therefore causing the machine to overheat and shut off.

3. If your serial # starts with 64 74 84 94 X4 Y4 Z4, you have a faulty Top Cover assembly , it *is* static discharge that comes from your body (you may not even feel it) that discharges into the system board every time you touch the 'silver' parts of the assembly, causing the machine to freeze.. this can also fry the on-board RAM on some models.

Now what you can do to fix this, is either call Toshiba Customer Relations, or go on toshiba.com and find your nearest ASP.. bring them your laptop, and they will fix it.. But it is true, there are quite a few backorders with Toshiba, but they seem to be ending now, we'll see..

Also, the dust build-up in the cooling system can be reduced by just buying some compressed air cans from staples, and blow out the heatsink/fans in the back like maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## jaaruiz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Toshiba is the biggest fraud ever!!!*

DAENOF, can you please tell me where did you get the serial numbers that are affected for that messy flaw? My computers starts with X4, thanks.

Hi guys this is my very first post at TechSupport !

I also have the random freezings and turn offs, i took my computer to repair and they gave me a new top cover, but. . . just a couple of days later the problem reappeared!.

Before i brought my computer for repair i was trying to get some help from toshiba, calling them almost twice a day, and sears(where i bought it) just told me that it was a problem of toshiba and me.

Then i headed to PROFECO (a buro in my country that is suppoused to help counsumers with they problems), this week we had out third audience, the man from toshiba was only by phone but in our next audience he is forced to come to my city, the problem is that he doesn't listen. First he started saying that there's no official reports of that static and overheating flaw in the system, so i showed him the one located at:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...ineID=cccdaddedddieegcgfkceghdgngdgnj.0&ct=SB

and he said, well son, that's just informaton, we are nor suppoused here to discuss information but the situation of your computer. . . can anybody tell what is he thinking?, he also argued that toshiba as no doesn't give new computer when something goes wrong but my Guarrante says they do, and he said, well it's written may be but it doesn't means we do. jeje i guess you goys already got it.

toshiba has the worst customer attention i've ever seen!!

Can someone give me some advise, i don't really know what else can i get him to admit it. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## 1Roadwarrior (Feb 10, 2006)

*A75-S2311 Freezes*

I have read this thread and many others like it in other forums. Frankly, I think it's up to us to force Toshiba to issue a recall and compensation for lost data and time. There's an attorny in NJ that's taking complaints over the net and I believe if enough people register their complaints, it could lead to a classaction suit. Here's the addy:

http://www.zlk.com/toshibastatic.html

Go there! do it Now! let's force Toshiba to be honest.


----------



## A70Sux (Feb 23, 2006)

*Toshiba A70 static related lock ups*

Hi all

I have serviced one of these laptops recently (A70), and experienced the static lock up issue.

The local Toshiba repair guys have agreed to replace the speaker cover on this laptop for free even though it is out of warranty, because the lockups caused by static are a known issue.

Having done a fair bit of reading on the subject (gotta love Google), I am a little concerned that replacing the speaker cover may not solve all the problems these laptops have, some people have experienced heat issues, and multiple main board replacements.

Has anyone had the speaker cover replaced by Toshiba? What was the result? Is the laptop now working without lockups or other annoying behaviour?

We also had an issue where the client had purchased a 3rd party extended warranty for one of these laptops so we told her to take it to her warranty service agent (big mistake), because the warranty service agent was unable to find what the problem was he cleared the internet cache and charged the customer $150 for the service. I my opinion you would be well advised not to purchase a 3rd party warranty as they are often supported by individuals who have little knowledge of the product they are servicing, if you want an extended warranty, get the Toshiba one.


----------



## A70Sux (Feb 23, 2006)

*Toshiba - a liar and a cheat*

Well after taking the laptop in as requested by the Toshiba people, we have been advised that the problem will not be fixed, because the laptop is out of warranty. This is the opposite of what we were told before bringing it in.

They now are going to charge us $178.75 for the repair.

The guy at the Toshiba repair place thinks it should be covered because it is a know issue, is very easy to reproduce, and has been an issue with these laptops since they were new.

I have really had it with Toshiba, this sought of behaviour is nothing short of dishonest.

If you are considering a new laptop check out the ASUS range, they are a very good quality product, and seem to have much better quality control and product support, the last ASUS laptop we had to return for warranty came back a day and a half later, and ASUS paid for the courier both ways.

Cheers to ASUS, Jeers to Toshiba.

If there is a class action in Australia we would be very interested in becoming involved.


----------



## thegirljamie (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry to say that I too am part of this club. I own the A75. My computer has been freezing up and turning off on me since I purchased the piece of crap back in October 04. While this is extremely annoying, I have just dealt with it. My HUGE problem now is the DV-in (I think this is what it is called). It is the power source in the back. I started noticing a little less than a year into ownership that I would have to mess around, jiggle, hold in the cord for it to take the battery charge. I immediately got a sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach as I did not purchase the extended warranty. I have taken it to at least 3 local retailers who have basically told me that it is something internal with the mother board and I could pay a failrly large amount of money for them to open it up and look at it, but basically that it is not likely that anything can be done as the cost to fix is not worth it because the main board would need to be replaced. The last retailer that I took it to recommended that I call Toshiba as "Toshiba and Sony have been known to work with you, even if the warranty has expired." Well, I'm sure you all know how well that went. I held off contacting them for this long because I knew it was going to be a huge waste of time. This post is getting long, but two months into ownership the left mouse clicker loosened up and has not worked properly since. I called them at that time, and they would not do anything. I cannot tell you how frustrated and dissapointed I am and what a shock it was to find this thread all read about all the problems that you all are having as well. I registered a complaint on the legal link in one of the postings above. I have never posted or done a review like this before, but I am so pissed right now!! Has anyone else had the problem with the DV-in? Some of my techie guys friends at work said I might be able to find someone that could saughter the connection. Would that work. Do I have to trash this $1600+ laptop after only a 1.5 years?


----------



## leepham (Apr 11, 2006)

*Toshiba A70 static problem fixed. New Atheros Wifi problem*

Hi All,

I read all the posts, even though they were posted months ago. I have a Toshiba Satellite A70 and I have had the cover replaced and not no longer have any static problems whatsoever. So if you guys manage to get Toshiba to fix it for free, then it'll work. Mine was out of warrentee but they did it anyway, I guess I got lucky here in Canada.

I do however have a problem with the Atheros wifi card, only when I switch it on. I am 100% sure it is the card and NOT a static problem since I had that fixed. It freezes/locks up the computer when I try to use it. It'll work for a random period of time, lock up and force a hard reboot. Rebooting gives me an error from the PCI slot the card is in and I have trouble getting back into windows (XP HOME, copy that came with laptop). Read around for days now looking for a solution, I have found several people with the same problem but without any post of how to solve it. The most common suggestions are to reflash the system using the software provided, update drivers, buy a new wifi card... None of these solutions work for me. Anyone have a fix? 

Lee Pham


----------



## DMBAdict04 (May 7, 2006)

Hello everyone...It has been a month and one year since I repaired my cover that caused the freezing problem. However, my problem that I recently experienced was with my LCD display and also for the past year the fans have been rediculously loud and "grindy" sounding unless I reduce the processor speeds in the power properties down to "low." I sent this off for repair and it is supposedly on the way. I personally have not gotten propper use out of this computer and am just completely dissatisfied with the A70-S256. Where do I go from here when I get it back. It still has a little over a year left in accidental warranty coverage and overall I have taken good care of it. Do I sell the computer? Do I stick it out and deal with any more problems that might arise? What would you do? Let me know if you guys have had the loud fan problems or any LCD issues with this computer...Thanks. -Wes-


----------



## cbieger (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm running a A70 (several actually) and have experienced this issue several times. I'm sure of any "static" issues but I can with almost 100% certainty tell you that it's not due to overheating. We had one that would overheat after about 3-4 minutes of use and completly shut down. Took it apart, cleaned the 1/4 inch of dust off the heat sinks, and now it works like new.

Like I said I have had the problem, but the amount of occurences reduced significantly after upgrading to the 1.50 bios, from the 1.10. SO, if you're having this issue I would highly reccommend getting the bios flash from the Toshiba website.


----------

